
Can manufactured housing ease America’s affordable housing crisis? - jseliger
https://www.curbed.com/2018/3/2/17058882/mobile-manufactured-homes-affordable-housing-crisis
======
dredmorbius
No.

Land Value Tax: [https://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2015/04/land-
va...](https://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2015/04/land-value-tax)

Asset Appreciation is free money for present holders of those assets (sucks to
be just starting out though). NIMBYism and other actions by either direct
assetholders (homeowners, landlords) or indirect ones (holders af real-estate-
backed securities) also incentivise price appreciation.

The problem of housing isn't the houses, but the land the sit on.

